# Lots of free patterns



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns.htm

Some of these patterns date back to the 40's but lots are modern.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

They have crochet too! Thanks! Merry Christmas!


----------



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

Didnt think to look for crochet patterns as I can only knit.

http://www.ukhandknitting.com/knitting_patterns.php
Just found this one too.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Another good link - thanks! I wish I could knit- just can't coordinate the needles.


----------



## sacol (Nov 25, 2012)

I have the same problem with crochet and its only one needle lol.


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

sacol said:


> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns.htm
> 
> Some of these patterns date back to the 40's but lots are modern.


Wow! Some stunning patterns here. Will be re visiting a lot, thanks for the link.


----------



## skeader (Nov 13, 2012)

What a trip down Memory Lane. I remember as a young girl looking thru my mom's & grnadma's books,in fact I have aboxful in my basement. Lots of the old patterns are there. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Aann (Nov 9, 2011)

I need a heavy (doubled) sole to sew on knitted slippers. Some of the patterns for slippers say to sew on a sole made ffrom rig yarn for longer wear but I have been unable to find a pattern for a sole. Please help me find one.
Ann


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a wonderful site.... brings back so many memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting, this is a wonderful site.


----------



## BenRosey (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice list of patterns. I will add some to my site.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

GREAT SITES listed!!!thank you so very much...was looking for a heavy-ish pattern for a long skirt and found it right off!!TYTYTYTY


----------



## Aann (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe I am not searching right. I just need a pattern for a slipper sole instead of buying them. I can use puff paint to make them non-slip


----------



## Yorkieluver (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks bunches for sharing the link. Lots of great patterns....


----------

